# Strange problem?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok starters...I have a 10g with a few guppies and a Dwarf Gourami and have had it for about 2 years now. I recently noticed a extreme die off of my guppies. They will be staying near the bottom and next thing I know they croaked. I thought maybe a cleaning and water change. So I did that, changed about 1/3 the water just like usual. That change did not help what so ever. The only thing I can think it may be is the food because right before this problem I had to buy some more flakes. I was previously using Aqueon Tropical Flakes but when I ran out I bought TetraColor tropical flakes which I have used before without issue. With tha being the only change within or outside of the tank that is the only problem I can think of. Any ideas? thanks Paul


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

lol What that doesn't happen often or something? Sorry no water params except 74 degree temp.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Size of tank in gallons or litres.
How many fish and which type.
Water stats in ammonia,nitrite, nitrate, and ph.
Are any of the fish producing long stringy white poo.
Guppys are prone to camallanous worms the signs are long stringy white poo, red worm prutruding from the anus, a fish being skinny, or bloated, even bent spines.
Check the anus of the fish to see if its inlarged or red and inflamed.
camallanous worms also cause bacterial infections on top as the worms destroy the organs of the fish.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

All of the tank descriptions are listed above Louise. I just tested nitrates they are a MAX of 15ppm closer to <10. Let me know what you guys think..the lil guys just keep dying


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It could be old age. If I remember right Guppies have a fairly short living span.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When did you last add new fish?
Have you had a cold snap in your area lately?


----------

